# aaxa p4



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

i already got the aaxa m2 projector and im was very happy with it. I recently saw on picoprojector-info.com a press release for a new projector from aaxa the p4. Its battery powered and led which is what is really catching my interest. I dont watch too many movies so 75 minutes is more than enough time for me to watch 2 or 3 shows that ive downloaded. 

Has anyone preordered, plans to preorder, or has already received a p4?
Please let me know how it is! its new so there are no reviews yet!

Thanks!
to whoever can give me some more information on it
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## jayfng (Jul 23, 2009)

Aaxa P4 stories - Gizmodo

i'd hold off a year or more dude. great idea but not good enought yet for the standards alot of us are used to now


----------



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

The projector I currently have is rated 110 lumens and for me its enough. I typically only use it for small presentations of 3-6 people. The thought of not needing that power cord just sounds too good to be true. 

Im sure in a year the lumens will be 2x this.. but thats just how technology goes.. you buy one thing and the next day a new more powerful one comes out :4-dontkno

maybe this will keep me happy for a year? 

hah thanks for the response jayfng. what type of projector do you typically use? do you have a giant one for a nice home theater? or are you like me and enjoy a easy to set up a decent 40-60 inch screen wherever I go.

1080p and all that sounds wonderful.. but i never watch anything on blu-ray i usually download most of the things i watch around dvd quality.


----------



## poopooman (Aug 9, 2011)

Just noticed this mini projector is able to view and edit ms office files. Being able to make edits to my powerpoint files are especially help for me since I'm always finding small typos in my quickly put together presentations.


----------

